# Solved: Can't print Excel Files



## gulfcoast99 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am having problems printing from Excel. I can print from any other program. The printer (HP D1530), sounds like it is about to print and then...nothing. When I go into "print" it shows my printer in the selected printer line, but nothing happens. The only thing I see is that it does not have a check mark in the box like it does in Word when I print. This is the default printer on this computer for all applications. I did get a message saying that the printer might not be compatible with XP; i wonder if this is why... can I fix this somehow? thanks in advance!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds more like a driver problem - if it works from other applications, I think we can exclude Excel as being the problem.
Check out this download and see what results it gives you:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...64834&lc=en&dlc=&cc=us&lang=&product=3568420#


----------



## gulfcoast99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response slurpee55!! I only have one problem - the computer in question is not connected to the internet and I am unable to download drivers. Any suggestions?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I suggest you download it to a thumbdrive (obviously using a PC that is connected to the net) and then upload the program to that other PC. Then, if it suggests that you get new drivers, do so again to that thumbdrive and upload from it....


----------



## gulfcoast99 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks again - i will try it!! not sure if this is solved yet, but i don't want to leave this thread open since I'm not sure how long it will take me to get what i need...have a great day!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

If it doesn't work let us know!!!


----------

